# Are Ramen Instant Noodles Junk Food?



## HarpsichordConcerto

We went to a friend's house and they were preparing some processed Japanese dried noodles, the so called "instant noodle" variety, essentially deep fried (hence longer shelf life) and the "instant" preparation requires just mixing with boiling water with the included packaged flavouring. My friends who were eating these admitted the imbalanced high sodium content, and the noodles are essentially just refined/processed carbs, deep fried and then dried for packaging and shelf life. 

What's your view? It reminded me of the foods that one can buy at a petrol station and can be warmed up instantly in the microwave near the counter, which I always walked away feeling nausea just by looking at it. (I have never bought such foods from a petrol station).

I would much rather have a bowl of plain brown rice and nothing else, if matching volume of carbohyrdates, and far, far more natural.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Sounds like junk food to me. How much worse would it have to be before you didn't need to ask the question?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

That isn't _real_ food...


----------



## Sid James

Yes, it is junk food. I have had plenty of those in the past. Very addictive. But now on the 'straight and narrow,' seldom eat them. The indonesian ones with 'imitation' satay sauce are quite tasty.

For a less junk food type alternative, try Singapore noodles. These can also be bought in supermarkets, but are in the fridge, so kind of fresh/soft. & you can combine it with healthy things, eg. cooked fresh vegies and tofu or cooked meats. Its a better 'fast food' alternative (but not quite as fast).


----------



## Ukko

Not junk food; survival food.


----------



## samurai

Hilltroll72 said:


> Not junk food; survival food.



Do Big Macs qualify under this rubric as well? :lol:


----------



## Sid James

samurai said:


> Do Big Macs qualify under this rubric as well? :lol:


Haven't had one of those in years, nay - decades, probably. There's even 'healthy alternatives' now in McDonald's. Stuff like salads and wraps. Even bottled water!

I think people are way more health conscious now than before. But this is off topic...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I love ramen noodles, although I barely ate them this past winter. I like making them the real way, on a stove, not in a microwave. They have low sodium ramen packages now, for those concerned with the high sodium.

It's definitely not enough for a meal, but adding meat and vegetables rounds out its nutrition.


----------



## Couchie

They're about the same thing as a medium McDonald's fries nutritionally.


----------



## science

The Korean equivalent is "ramyon." 

They are even junk food here. 

But in college, at 17 cents a pack, I got through a lot of nights very happily on a pack or two of ramen instant noodles.


----------



## PetrB

That kind of carb is really bad for you, physically and mentally. I'd love to see a surcharge on any and all heavily processed foods - they make the eater think they have food where all they are doing is eating something which makes them more malnourished.

May as well eat the sack, just like most cereals, without the milk are the sort of 'food' where you may as well eat the box.


----------



## science

PetrB said:


> That kind of carb is really bad for you, physically and mentally. I'd love to see a surcharge on any and all heavily processed foods - they make the eater think they have food where all they are doing is eating something which makes them more malnourished.
> 
> May as well eat the sack, just like most cereals, without the milk are the sort of 'food' where you may as well eat the box.


I suppose I could go along with an idea like this in the case of food that isn't so cheap. But having lived on a tight budget, I would fight strenuously to prevent a policy like this raising the prices of the cheapest foods - in essence, you're making poor people even poorer because you (think you) know what's best for them.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Seems everyone concur it's junk, with an occasional excuse of the noodles being cheap. Though I'm of the opinion that it is possible to eat very healthy foods at modest prices; as I wrote in post #1, even a bowl of brown rice with the equivalent amount of carbohydrates would have far more nutritional offering and slow release of sugar than highly processed foods like the ramen "instant noodles".


----------



## Ukko

samurai said:


> Do Big Macs qualify under this rubric as well? :lol:


Neither 'junk' nor 'survival'. the Big Mac (and the Whopper) contain lots of nourishment. they also contain lots of calories - more than a day's worth for a sedentary adult - and unbalanced nutrition. For most of us it's 'danger' food.

[I usually eat an Angus burger Deluxe every week or so anyway; good stuff.]


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Eggs! The cheapest and most nutritious thing you could eat. Something like 30 cents per egg today.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Eggs! The cheapest and most nutritious thing you could eat. Something like 30 cents per egg today.


I could eat a dozen poached eggs with every meal.


----------



## Ukko

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Eggs! The cheapest and most nutritious thing you could eat. Something like 30 cents per egg today.


About two bits per large "cage free" egg (chicken's) where I live. With some roughage and a piece of fruit... but those 'with' items jack up the cost.

Assuming that one has something to cook on - and in - I wonder what _is_ the minimum expense for a sort-of-balanced 2000 calorie diet for an urbanite in the 'Western World'.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I could eat a dozen poached eggs with every meal.


Oh! That many! You better remove all the egg yolks. Egg white is the real source of the good stuff!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Oh! That many! You better remove all the egg yolks. Egg white is the real source of the good stuff!


If I remove the egg yolks I could eat three dozen with every meal.


----------



## jurianbai

LOL... instant noodles has save my life thousand times...


----------



## Couchie

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Eggs! The cheapest and most nutritious thing you could eat. Something like 30 cents per egg today.


Something like 10 cents per egg with Costco 3 dozen packs!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Couchie said:


> Something like 10 cents per egg with Costco 3 dozen packs!


Yeah, that's actually more likely. I forget what my mom pays for 18-egg cartons, I think around 3 dollars, so 16 cents more or less.


----------



## Head_case

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> We went to a friend's house and they were preparing some processed Japanese dried noodles, the so called "instant noodle" variety, essentially deep fried (hence longer shelf life) and the "instant" preparation requires just mixing with boiling water with the included packaged flavouring. My friends who were eating these admitted the imbalanced high sodium content, and the noodles are essentially just refined/processed carbs, deep fried and then dried for packaging and shelf life.
> 
> What's your view? It reminded me of the foods that one can buy at a petrol station and can be warmed up instantly in the microwave near the counter, which I always walked away feeling nausea just by looking at it. (I have never bought such foods from a petrol station).
> 
> I would much rather have a bowl of plain brown rice and nothing else, if matching volume of carbohyrdates, and far, far more natural.


A can of baked beans on toast will probably have more nutritious value 

Yes - you're right. The type of 'ramen' that you're describing is the instant pop (pot) noodle variety which is mostly hydrolysed protein and transfats. The majority aren't actually fried and dried; they are dehydrated (or need reconstituting from hydrolysed proteins).

There are better healthy instant noodle alternatives which the yuppie noodle fan will know about: dried soba wheatflour; buckwheat; dried rice sticks; glutinous rice pasta; egg noodle, none of which are rich in fat (fat content less than 2gram/100grams of noodle). A packet of cookies will typically have 25gram transfats/fats per 100grams of cookies just for comparison.

The soup base is high in monosodium glutamate (MSG). Most people know not to drink the remainder, and just use it for flavouring. If you're worried about the sodium imbalance, best to use a fraction of the sachet, and avoid adding salt spontaneously.

The ramen style dried instant noodles probably aren't as fat rich as burgers and conventional western junk food, but it's sure not part of a health plan, unless you're adding vegetables; essential PUFAs like fish to it...still - it's healthier than pizza :/


----------



## Romantic Geek

Hilltroll72 said:


> About two bits per large "cage free" egg (chicken's) where I live. With some roughage and a piece of fruit... but those 'with' items jack up the cost.
> 
> Assuming that one has something to cook on - and in - I wonder what _is_ the minimum expense for a sort-of-balanced 2000 calorie diet for an urbanite in the 'Western World'.


Not that much, especially if you eat lots of salads. I always like making chili in a slow cooker, but loading up on the veggies and less on the meat. I wouldn't mind making it vegetarian sometime.

As far as Ramen noodles being junk food, probably if you mean unhealthy food. But it's no worse than things like Hamburger Helper, et. al.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Nah. I'm just curious why some love them as much. Ease of preparation and cost per packet (practically free).


----------



## mamascarlatti

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yeah, that's actually more likely. I forget what my mom pays for 18-egg cartons, I think around 3 dollars, so 16 cents more or less.


Yes, it's the chicken that pays the cost of this, in its little torture cage. (i'm assuming that at this price they are battery-farmed chickens)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

If you kidnap chickens, you get free food.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> If you kidnap chickens, you get free food.


Don't tell me this thread got derailed without my help? :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Don't tell me this thread got derailed without my help? :lol:


Feel free to join in!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Feel free to join in!


What about? Eggs, I don't have much to say on eggs... I do like 2 minute noodles though (except they're more like 7 minute noodles ) except that wouldn't be derailing because the original topic was something about noodles! :lol: (Did that make sense?)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> What about? Eggs, I don't have much to say on eggs... I do like 2 minute noodles though (except they're more like 7 minute noodles ).


I like anchovies.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like anchovies.


Hm, they're edible as long as they're hidden amongst other ingredients on a pizza. ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Hm, they're edible as long as they're hidden amongst other ingredients on a pizza. ut:


I like 'em raw.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like 'em raw.


Eeeeewww!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Eeeeewww!!!


I'll grow a neckbeard.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

composerofavantgarde said:


> i'll grow a neckbeard.


*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWW!* That's worse than anchovies raw.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> *EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWW!* That's worse than anchovies raw.


I'll decorate my neckbeard with leftover anchovies from pizzas.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'll decorate my neckbeard with leftover anchovies from pizzas.


 If I spew up all over the computer it's your fault.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> If I spew up all over the computer it's your fault.


Well I won't say what I was going to say next then.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well I won't say what I was going to say next then.


What were you going to say next???


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> What were you going to say next???


You really don't want to know.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You really don't want to know.


Yes I *do* really want to know!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yes I *do* really want to know!


Have you ever heard of The Human Centipede? See? You *REALLY DO NOT* want to know how I was mixing anchovies and neckbeards in with that.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Have you ever heard of The Human Centipede? See? You *REALLY DO NOT* want to know how I was mixing anchovies and neckbeards in with that.


You are right, I really don't want to know.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> You are right, I really don't want to know.


THANK YOU! And now we will continue the discussion on ramen instant noodles.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> THANK YOU! And now we will continue the discussion on ramen instant noodles.


I don't eat "ramen" instant noodles, here we only have "Maggi" 2 minute noodles.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I don't eat "ramen" instant noodles, here we only have "Maggi" 2 minute noodles.


You are unknowledgable and uncultured. Ramen is not a brand name. Maggi is a brand name and it reminds me of the word "maggot." Maybe it was even derived from the word "maggot."


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You are unknowledgable and uncultured. Ramen is not a brand name. Maggi is a brand name and it reminds me of the word "maggot." Maybe it was even derived from the word "maggot."


Yes, I probably am uncultured. ut: Lol, I often thought maggot.

Edit: Oi, how am I supposed to know what Ramen noodles are, I've never eaten Japanese food in my life!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yes, I probably am uncultured. ut: Lol, I often thought maggot.


I am not surprised. You live in the middle of nowhere in Australia (Queensland to be precise). Of course you are uncultured.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am not surprised. You live in the middle of nowhere in Australia (Queensland to be precise). Of course you are uncultured.


Did you read my edit?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Did you read my edit?


No. I'll take you out to a Japanese restaurant I know when you come down here for university in a few years as we discussed over the phone last night.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No. I'll take you out to a Japanese restaurant I know when you come down here for university in a few years as we discussed over the phone last night.


I AM SO GOING TO GET YOU!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 'Tis a pity you live so far a way (maybe that that's better for you though).

I didn't say I was going to go to University in Melbourne. ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I AM SO GOING TO GET YOU!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 'Tis a pity you live so far a way (maybe that that's better for you though).
> 
> I didn't say I was going to go to University in Melbourne. ut:


Get me and do what? I thought it would be nice if you studied here.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Get me and do what? I thought it would be nice if you studied here.


 *Changing Subject* (And you are *not* changing it back)

Besides anchovies what other food do you like?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> *Changing Subject* (And you are *not* changing it back)
> 
> Besides anchovies what other food do you like?


Because if we both lived in Melbourne (for university) we could do _all_ those things that we mentioned over the phone.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Because if we both lived in Melbourne (for university) we could do _all_ those things that we mentioned over the phone.


I am leaving this thread before you say anything else.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I am leaving this thread before you say anything else.


I like blue cheese. And coffee. Strong flavours are my thing.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like blue cheese. And coffee. Strong flavours are my thing.


Much better, thank you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Much better, thank you.


There aren't many foods that I don't like.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> There aren't many foods that I don't like.


Hmm... What about snails? :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Hmm... What about snails? :lol:


I'm going to make Escargot next term.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm going to make Escargot next term.


Really? Interesting...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Really? Interesting...


VERY. What foods do you not like?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> VERY. What foods do you not like?


Pumpkin. ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Pumpkin. ut:


Is that all? I like pumpkin. ut:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is that all? I like pumpkin. ut:


Um, fish head soup. (Normally called just fish soup, but since it's made from fish heads...).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Um, fish head soup. (Normally called just fish soup, but since it's made from fish heads...).


I have never had it. Geez this conversation is so BORING compared to the one we're having in our private messages.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have never had it. Geez this conversation is so BORING compared to the one we're having in our private messages.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


>


What are you so  about then?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Reading the conversation between COAG and MV above is like trying to trace a long strand of Ramen noodle cooked in a bowl.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Reading the conversation between COAG and MV above is like trying to trace a long strand of Ramen noodle cooked in a bowl.


'Twas rather. You're a lucky we didn't get to finish it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> 'Twas rather. You're a lucky we didn't get to finish it.


I still don't get straight answers from you.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I still don't get straight answers from you.


And what if you never do? :lol: ut: (Another not straight answer)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> And what if you never do? :lol: ut: (Another not straight answer)


If you never do, then I will leave you. Quite simple really. :devil:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> If you never do, then I will leave you. Quite simple really. :devil:


 You are mean.


----------



## Head_case

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Nah. I'm just curious why some love them as much. Ease of preparation and cost per packet (practically free).


I remember studying this years ago - the reasoning goes a bit like this (but has probably advanced much more):

high spices [i.e. 'Substance P] and salts [e.g. Monosodium Glutamate] have a stimulant effect on the appetite centres of the brain. They also induce thirst.










So for example - 'Pringles' crisps, which have a huge salts:carbohydrate ratio, much higher than ramen noodle:MSG soup stock ratio will trigger off appetite stimulation, and suppress the satiety centres.

if you reverse the situation, and eat a bucket of potatoes, or a loaf of plain (unsalted) bread, or boiled rice with no salt; no flavourings, you lose you appetite very quickly. True, no? Food like this, is highly tedious. No doubt about it ...except for the starving perhaps.

So back to the premise: for the small size, a Pringle crisp has a higher salt/spice ratio to the carbohydrate in the fried potato: that means, that the carbohydrate in a crisp, does not stuff you up, since it is just a sliver of carb, whereas the high salts/spices in that sliver, will continue triggering off 'hunger'. Pringle munchers will be eating mostly spices/salts, which make them crave for more, without the carb to fill them.

Back to the ramen noodle: high spice/salt content; low carb content + water loading [soup stock] - it staves off hunger pretty well as a combination, since the water is drawn and retained osmotically as the salts dehydrate the body, rather than being passed out like a litre of Evian!

Food manufacturers use these simple biochemical/nutritional principles, to create foods which will be marketed to capitalise. The heat content of the noodles, makes them attractive in the far east as lunches, where the hot soup base is carried in a flask, and poured over the noodles during childrens' lunchtimes, stood for 5minutes, then eaten like a proper meal.

As adults, we are bright enough to ask questions about what we eat (well, errrr....sometimes *blush* ) but children...tend to eat what they are marketed - usually that very ratio of [High salt/spice content: low carb content]. The Japanese diet of instant sushi appeals much more: it defies this principle mostly, since the spices/salts are retained in a balance of the seaweed and the soya sauce. It is much more expensive though.

Salted peanuts, have a high salt/spice ratio too, however they offer around 20-30grams of fats, mostly saturated, as well as variable amounts of proteins. They are in many ways, more nutritious than a pack of ramen noodles for a light snack (not so good for those with kidney problems or high blood pressure).

The ease of preparation (instant crisps from a tube; instant peanuts; instant noodles) and price, fit into a cost effective convenience culture of dumbing down the human diet, just to stave off appetite. Sushi packs meets the convenience criteria, but no the cost criteria, so it's probably not a bad hypothesis to tag along with. Ultimately, the human body responds to sugars/spices in foods, in a predictable manner; this manner varies culturally, which is why it's ramen convenience in some cultures; fast food like fried gnats and locusts in 5 spice sauce in others, pringles in others, or seal flippers in yet others...>!


----------

